# Planning Ahead



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2012)

What are you going to ask your family/friends for holiday gifts this year? I'm already working my way towards the gift giving time of the year.... 

.... I'm guessing that many of you will be asking knives and stones for the holiday season. What's on your wish list?


P.S. 
I usually have tough time picking something for Jon. If I were you, what will you get for him?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

Better lighting for the cameras...he's mentioned it a couple of times


----------



## echerub (Aug 14, 2012)

Oooo... lighting gets pricey if you buy brand new. If Jon doesn't mind second-hand, there's a pretty active second-hand market for it and there isn't as much worry about them as there would be for lenses 

Otherwise I'd get Jon something that would make his time in the shop or at the computer more comfortable ... I hear he spends just a bit of time there


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

echerub said:


> Oooo... lighting gets pricey if you buy brand new. If Jon doesn't mind second-hand, there's a pretty active second-hand market for it and there isn't as much worry about them as there would be for lenses
> 
> Otherwise I'd get Jon something that would make his time in the shop or at the computer more comfortable ... I hear he spends just a bit of time there



I know nothing at all about this stuff...except that anything related to quality photography gets $$$ quickly.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I usually have tough time picking something for Jon. If I were you, what will you get for him?



I'm sure you've seen this before, Sara, but seeing as how Jon probably likes Japanese food you can get him this interesting invention. I doubt he (or almost anyone else) has one. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_NH2NCPdZyN0/SYh9vVbtNlI/AAAAAAAAAe4/W6fb721YMpA/s400/ramencooler.JPG


----------



## mhlee (Aug 14, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> I'm sure you've seen this before, Sara, but seeing as how Jon probably likes Japanese food you can get him this interesting invention. I doubt he (or almost anyone else) has one. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_NH2NCPdZyN0/SYh9vVbtNlI/AAAAAAAAAe4/W6fb721YMpA/s400/ramencooler.JPG



:rofl2:


----------



## mhlee (Aug 14, 2012)

Foie gras. :groucho:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 14, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Foie gras. :groucho:



Isn't that banned in California? You'd need 'connections' for that.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 14, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Isn't that banned in California?



Yes, it's banned. I'm just being a smart *ss.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 14, 2012)

tastes better when its illegal


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

It's only illegal to sell it. Some places are "giving it away", like with a $20.00 piece of bread!


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 14, 2012)

50% off sale?? :begging:


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 14, 2012)

I should send Jon a lobe, hope it doesn't melt in shipping to sunny California. Maybe you should change where you ask for advice on Jon's gifts, I think he might browse this page everyonce in awhile.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

My preferred gift for January would be a well-paid job in academia - then I could hang out the rest of the year at the beach and eat foie gras before getting back to work 

Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

... Jon already got better lighting as his b-day gift :doublethumbsup: foie gras? really guys? Jon will soon have heart attack! so I say no. :spankarse:

I was thinking about knives.... I know he has way too many knives, but he is, I think, currently short of honyaki knives.


----------

